# beer goggles = παραμορφωτικοί φακοί, «παρα-ομορφωτικοί φακοί»



## nickel (Mar 19, 2008)

Αυτό ξεπήδησε από τη συζήτηση για το walk of shame.

Κατά την Wikipedia:
Beer goggles is a slang term for a phenomenon in which consumption of alcohol lowers sexual inhibitions to the point that very little or no discretion is used when approaching or choosing sexual partners.[citation needed] The term is often humorously applied when an individual is observed making advances towards, later regretting sexual contact with, a partner that is deemed unattractive, unacceptably scandalous, or repulsive when the prospect of sex is considered while sober. The "beer goggles" are considered to have distorted the "wearer's" vision, making unattractive people appear beautiful, or at least passably attractive.

Urban Dictionary.

Στις σελίδες του BBC και η επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση: "Beauty is in the eye of the beerholder".

Δεν φαντάζομαι να έχουμε κάτι ειδικευμένο σε πατομπούκαλα, εκτός αν δεν έχουν εξαντληθεί οι εμπνεύσεις του Ζάζουλα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 19, 2008)

Το "παραμορφωτικοί φακοί" εξαρτάται σε υπερβολικό βαθμό από το κόντεξτ για να γίνει κατανοητό. Πώς σας φαίνονται οι αυτοσχέδιες εκφράσεις "με τα μάτια του αλκοόλ" και "μεθυσμένη γοητεία"; 

Σημειώνεται, για την περίπτωση που σας εμπνεύσει, ότι στις παραμορφωτικές ικανότητες του αλκοόλ έχει βασιστεί και καμπάνια της Smirnoff.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2008)

Μέθελξη.__


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 21, 2008)

Αυτήν ακριβώς τη μέθοδο αξιολόγησης είχαν οι συμμαθητές μου στο σχολείο και την έλεγαν _εμπυρική_.
Κατά τ' άλλα, μια χαρά παιδιά ήταν.
...


----------



## Marisa Constantinides (Mar 28, 2008)

*Beer goggles flashes*

http://presscue.com/node/36499/

http://www.a123.com/games/1698/Beer_Goggles

My favourite one is a small animation I've had for some time - you can choose the ending yourself - but I can't upload it so will send it to admin to do whatever he pleases with it.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2008)

Admin says: The Flash file (checked for viruses) can be located here:

http://nacy.net/stuff/Misc/beergoggles.exe

Προστέθηκαν έτσι τρία μαθήματα εμπυρικής στο νήμα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 6, 2008)

Και πάνω που σκέφτηκα λογοπαίγνιο, συνειδητοποίησα ότι με πρόλαβαν άλλοι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στις σελίδες του BBC και η επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση: "Beauty is in the eye of the beerholder".



Δεν με διαβάζετε, δεν με διαβάζετε.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 6, 2008)

Σας διαβάζουμε (συνήθως), αλλά είναι και το αλτσχάιμερ...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2008)

Τι λέτε για το "παρα-ομορφωτικοί φακοί";


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Respect, Zazula.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2009)

Γαμισόγυαλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2009)

επιδιορθόπτρες


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν φαντάζομαι να έχουμε κάτι ειδικευμένο σε πατομπούκαλα, εκτός αν δεν έχουν εξαντληθεί οι εμπνεύσεις του Ζάζουλα.


Και τώρα που μπήκαν στο ODE, μήπως πρέπει να προστεθούν στον τίτλο και τα (κν.) πατομπούκαλα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2010)

Και όμως δεν έχουν μπει σαν πατομπούκαλα, αλλά σαν *παρα-ομορφωτικοί φακοί*. Αυτό εννοεί και στο παράδειγμα:
Those guys are looking good, but maybe it’s just the beer goggles you’re now wearing.

Από τις σελίδες τους:
*beer goggles*
used to refer to the supposed influence of alcohol on one's visual perception, whereby one is sexually attracted to people who would not otherwise be appealing.

Και από το λεξικό του άλλου πανεπιστήμιου (CUP):
*beer goggles* plural noun _n informal humorous_
If you say that someone is wearing beer goggles, you mean that they have been drinking so much alcohol that they think someone is more sexually attractive than they really are:
_She looked pretty fit to me but then I had my beer goggles on._


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2010)

Όχι πατομπούκαλα τα _beer goggles_, αλλά *εξαπατομπούκαλα* (αφού εξαπατούν την ευθυκρισία κάποιου).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2013)

Σφηνάκια για τα χάλια του άλλου:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 31, 2013)

Ωραίο νήμα. Να προσθέσω ότι σύμφωνα με πιο πρόσφατες έρευνες το εφέ είναι πιο έντονο στις γυναίκες και επίσης δίνει άλλον έναν προειδοποιητικό παράγοντα κατά της οδήγησης υπό την επήρεια αλκοόλ. Ο λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό είναι ότι το αλκοόλ επηρεάζει την δυνατότητα του εγκεφάλου να αναγνωρίζει συμμετρίες (πράγμα που κάνει την οδήγηση ακόμα πιο επικίνδυνη), πράγμα που είναι πιο έντονο στις γυναίκες (πιθανώς γιατί ο αντρικός οργανισμός έχει φτιαχτεί για να αναγνωρίζει καλύτερα τα σχήματα -κυνήγι, γαρ-, ενώ ο γυναικείος έχει καλύτερη ακοή).


----------

